# ATL Boat Show Free tix



## Limitless (Jan 13, 2017)

I have a few free tickets to #Atlanta Boat Show, so I wanted to offer them here first . The first forum folks that can use 2 of them (Good through Sunday) post here and shoot me a PM. They can be picked up in Sandy Springs.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll take two if they are available.


----------



## Limitless (Jan 13, 2017)

I have 4 left.  Let me know if you can use them


----------



## oops1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Awful nice of you


----------



## Limitless (Jan 15, 2017)

I hope everyone that went (or going today) had a good time.  I found folks to use all 12 of the complimentary tickets.  Very good of the promo company to provide them for a few the forum folks.

Great show this year.


----------

